# Zaria just did the weirdest thing



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

I just did the weirdest thing, really. I had to get a gift for a colleague this afternoon and I decided to give him a theatre coupon for a certain amount of money, so he can spend it if he ever feels like going to the theatre. So I hopped on my bike and drove to the local theatre.

While doing this, I suddenly realized that I forgot to get tickets for a concert I planned on attending next Sunday. I've been contemplating about going to this concert since November and I also talked about it to several friends. But... we didn't really make any reservations and I really didn't remembered to whom I talked about it.

So, when I was told that there were still some seats available, I had to make a tough desicion: I decided to go alone. Alone. Me. I hope I won't bump into people I know next Sunday when I'm playing the loner. They'd probably think all my friends finally left me. Or that all my friends hate Wende, the singer I'm going to see.

So here's some Wende for you all. This song is half French half Dutch and it's called 'Laat me' (Leave me alone). It's about somebody who wants to be left alone because he really goes along fine alone. Truly, from time to time I really consider it to be about me! Hopefully she will sing it next Sunday too.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

rofl your so funny. Being a E I can relate to the weirdness. There is nonthing wrong with going by yourself. I have done this when I really wanted to see a movie and no one wanted to go. I felt weird and even the ticket lady was like one? Yes one leave me alone rofl.


----------



## Warriorqueen (Jan 3, 2009)

I applaud you...Life os too short to wait for your 'crew' to catch up....Enjoy yout concert....Meet some new folks!!


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

DLS: Yes, going alone to a movie is pretty weird, isn't it? Some time ago the movie The Queen was coming out and since I have not so many people around who share my weird fascination for royals I decided to go alone. That was twice as weird, actually... :happy:

WQ: Yes, who knows what might happen! :laughing:


----------

